# Hygetropin brown top 100iu kits



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone had anything to do with these "brown tops", i usually only get the 200iu kits but this is whats available atm so i got 400iu on its way.

The web on the box is hygetropin.com.cn and they have the pinwheel tops.

the ones i usually get are the green top 200iu kits with pinwheel on top by same ".com.cn" and they were fine but its just that i herd they dont do 100iu kits by the original unless they have just started doing them recently, my source is pretty good so im hoping they will be ok or at least if not hyge then maybe some sort of decent generic


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry fogot to put up the pics


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm sure there the hyge made by keeife,which should be gtg,haven't used them but think they brought them out to compete with lins 100iu yellow top kits.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Should be fake I think.

Only dr Lin was making 100iu kits I though which wnt have pinwheel on top


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yes hilly thats why i was a little sceptical but they came from the same batch as the 200iu pin wheel ones i had earlier that was spot on, Im going to have to put my trust in my source and hope it pays off


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yeh hope ur rite anthony, ill be doing 10iu mon to fri so ill know pretty quick what they are like


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

The thing that confuses me is it comes from the same web page as the 200iu kits i got that were spot on but like said erlier i didnt think pinwheel made 100iu kits.

Maybe its something new they have brought out


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

People get mixed up here,the orginal pin wheel tops r made by hygene,there the only hygetropin with the gmp cert,and the orginal,there 100iu kits are getropin, dr Lin then produced the tribal tops and has the 100iu kits with the yellow tops,they were the .cn site,there was a third company then sold hygetropin with pin wheel tops that's the .com.cn site,they produce the brown top 100iu kit,to compete eith the others.as I said earlier I think keefie makes theses and should be good to go.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

iv been using them for 5 days now, so ill let you know how i get on


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks tprice pm me please


----------



## MAKEMEMASSIVE (Apr 7, 2012)

Done 5 weeks of hygetropin stacked with dbol at the beginig of the year that i got off my mate and had brilliant results


----------



## maaxus (Jun 11, 2012)

Someone may say about 100iu kits brown


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> sorry fogot to put up the pics
> View attachment 72890


fakes/counterfeits jumping on the rep Original & Dr Lins hyges have.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> fakes/counterfeits jumping on the rep Original & Dr Lins hyges have.


Just to update this thread as i see its been brought back up, Counterfit yes...Fakes No, i endd up using 400iu of the stuff and it worked just aswell as other hgh that ive had over the last 10 years, except the pharma stuff but thats to be expected


----------



## musclecar69 (May 8, 2013)

hello everyone very new to all of this and i am just really confused. I have just recieved a 100iu kit hygetropin yellow tops it seems like those are usually refferred to as "Dr. Lin's" the serial numbers check out as legit on the hygetropin.cn website and I purchased the gear through ******* which seemed to get very high reviews on several forums including elitefitness.com. So my question is did i get actual hgh? Is it better/worse/same as the brown and green top hygetropin sold by hygetropin.com.cn. Thanks all info will be appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

musclecar69 said:


> hello everyone very new to all of this and i am just really confused. I have just recieved a 100iu kit hygetropin yellow tops it seems like those are usually refferred to as "Dr. Lin's" the serial numbers check out as legit on the hygetropin.cn website and I purchased the gear through ******* which seemed to get very high reviews on several forums including elitefitness.com. So my question is did i get actual hgh? Is it better/worse/same as the brown and green top hygetropin sold by hygetropin.com.cn. Thanks all info will be appreciated


If they are Dr Lin hyge then they are good brown top hyge are fake


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just say this thing gentlemen : All the hyges are same product. Both different webs sell same product, made in the same conditions. Funny, it isnt??

It can change from box to box a little bit, logic thing being a product made in China. Just this. So that is the reason all types of Hyges use to work as well like the other one.

So please... stop to speak about originals and counterfeits... Its just hilarius.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jipilon74 said:


> I just say this thing gentlemen : All the hyges are same product. Both different webs sell same product, made in the same conditions. Funny, it isnt??
> 
> It can change from box to box a little bit, logic thing being a product made in China. Just this. So that is the reason all types of Hyges use to work as well like the other one.
> 
> So please... stop to speak about originals and counterfeits... Its just hilarius.


this is incorrect not all hyge are the same please provide proof Dr Lins and the brown tops come from the same company as the original pinwheel top Hygetropin from Biohygene


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> this is incorrect not all hyge are the same please provide proof Dr Lins and the brown tops come from the same company as the original pinwheel top Hygetropin from Biohygene


 All I can say is formulation is the same, compunds and raws are the same and are made in the same conditions also staff used to work together so I trust EXACTLY the same between both places of sale.

You have proofs from lots of gh serum test of diferent hyges. My own proof is my personal experience cause I run hyges from both sites last 5 years with similar results.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jipilon74 said:


> All I can say is formulation is the same, compunds and raws are the same and are made in the same conditions also staff used to work together so I trust EXACTLY the same between both places of sale.
> 
> You have proofs from lots of gh serum test of diferent hyges. My own proof is my personal experience cause I run hyges from both sites last 5 years with similar results.


Well they are all GH so compound and formulation is not rocket science really as all are synthetic GH 191aa so not sure why this is proof as Genatropin, Nutropin and all other synthetic GH is 191aa GH? So are these also from the same place?

What you have said is not proof it is your opinion based only on what results you have had from your use of GH you have not tested the products you do not have proof to say they use the same raws or even the same people in fact you have zero proof only an opinion based on your limited use of these products so in your own words this is hilarious.

I have used GH for the last ten years and found Jintropin the same as original Hygetropin, i have used pharma Genotropin and Simplexx and got the same results can i then using your mindset form the opinion from that they are made in the same place by the same people?

Bring proof to the table if you are going to make such claims


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Well they are all GH so compound and formulation is not rocket science really as all are synthetic GH 191aa so not sure why this is proof as Genatropin, Nutropin and all other synthetic GH is 191aa GH? So are these also from the same place?
> 
> What you have said is not proof it is your opinion based only on what results you have had from your use of GH you have not tested the products you do not have proof to say they use the same raws or even the same people in fact you have zero proof only an opinion based on your limited use of these products so in your own words this is hilarious.
> 
> ...


My claims are based in what told me a person from the company really closed to Dr Lyn and I can sure you the product sold in both sites are the same. I have no test but everyone saw high serum test from both sites. Anyway I have no proofs like you dont have proof that one is original and one is fake. The fact is both hyges works very well and test very high also I really trust person who guaranteed me that.

And is not my intention to be disrespecful to you my friend. I apreciate your knowledge and I love the studies you show to the bb community but I think you are wrong at this point.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jipilon74 said:


> My claims are based in what told me a person from the company really closed to Dr Lyn and I can sure you the product sold in both sites are the same. I have no test but everyone saw high serum test from both sites. Anyway I have no proofs like you dont have proof that one is original and one is fake. The fact is both hyges works very well and test very high also I really trust person who guaranteed me that.
> 
> And is not my intention to be disrespecful to you my friend. I apreciate your knowledge and I love the studies you show to the bb community but I think you are wrong at this point.


i do not need proof as I am not making the claim you are basing your opinion on something a friend told you.........  follow your opinion based on your friend just don't make claims you cannot back up with proof other than what someone told you once


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i do not need proof as I am not making the claim you are basing your opinion on something a friend told you.........  follow your opinion based on your friend just don't make claims you cannot back up with proof other than what someone told you once


 And the fact than yellow tops...brown tops...dr lyns...wathewer...tested just as good on gh serum... Im sure you saw lots of these test... I can copy and past links...Im sure you dont need it...also the supposed "fake brown tops" come higher on serum than the rest... lots of users can proof it...lots of personal reviews...just as valid as yours my friend..

My point is the brown tops are as good or better than the yellow tops ...so I dont believe in any way they are fake...hell no...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jipilon74 said:


> And the fact than yellow tops...brown tops...dr lyns...wathewer...tested just as good on gh serum... Im sure you saw lots of these test... I can copy and past links...Im sure you dont need it...also the supposed "fake brown tops" come higher on serum than the rest... lots of users can proof it...lots of personal reviews...just as valid as yours my friend..
> 
> My point is the brown tops are as good or better than the yellow tops ...so I dont believe in any way they are fake...hell no...


now this is very different from your first statement where you clearly said they were all made in the same location by the same people this is very INCORRECT but now you are saying from serum tests they are better.... @golddigger put up a serum test for original Hyge and it came out at approx 65 please show me a serum test for these brown top FAKE Hygetropin that is higher than 65

so let me point something out to you.....

they are not genuine Hygetropin this is FACT i did not at any point say they have no GH in them as where i know people who have been very disappointed with them i know others who have not, this does not come as a surprise because they are FAKE and by this i mean they are NOT genuine Hygetropin......so consistency is and will be an issue....

something else that has been pointed out to me is your over defensive posts about these FAKE hygetropin products 

if in your first post instead of claiming they all used the same Raws, made by the same people in the same location you said they work and work very well i would of probably agreed with you so please i ask again provide proof these brown tops are made in the same location as the original Hygetropin (pinwheel top) or the Dr Lin Hygetropin (Tribal design top) by the same people......


----------



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

I completely agree. Been using Dr. Lins yellow tops for many years. Stick with the original .cn website.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

its funny that everyone seems to have a friend who is 'really close' to Dr Lin or to Hyge.... interesting as they aren't (any of the Hygenes) one of the main producers of genuine pharma product in China, nor involved in protein peptite research in any official or notable capacity.....

especially interesting when only one company exports GH for the international market... and the rest is domestic use, in china which is 000's of miles away. from nearly everyone buying their Chinese made stuff.....


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

noel said:


> its funny that everyone seems to have a friend who is 'really close' to Dr Lin or to Hyge.... interesting as they aren't (any of the Hygenes) one of the main producers of genuine pharma product in China, nor involved in protein peptite research in any official or notable capacity.....
> 
> especially interesting when only one company exports GH for the international market... and the rest is domestic use, in china which is 000's of miles away. from nearly everyone buying their Chinese made stuff.....


There are 4 manufacturers (GS, AB, UC, BH) that export legally (RU, PE, PY, UA, IN are just a few of the international markets) and at least 8 other companies that in-license the products domestically and out-license for export.


----------



## NiKEUS (Oct 14, 2014)

jipilon74 I have a friend who is close to Dr. Lin, he said he made a new super GH that is the 000aa and he put it in his new .asia site and sells it with other products like his new line of Timberland T-shirts with a huge timberland logo on the front and sells the t-shirts for £5 when they are £40 in the UK.

I mean seriously, your mate or you is full of ****.


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

I have no friends that are close with or know some one who works in these Chinese hygetropin hgh factories lol .. But all I can say that I have

used both dr lins hyges and brown tops hyges from .com.cn both were great.. .very First kit was dr lins and gave me great results and following kits were **** .. No results .. But they checked on the website to be legit.

Then I came across brown top hyges and they were awesome .. Kit after kit .. Spot on. Really impressed with the results I was getting of these hyges .. Too bad they are not around anymore .

Ordered some grey tops hgh apparently supplied by the distributor of Riptropins. As rips aren't about anymore

Anyone else have any experience with these new grey top kits ?


----------



## rrrrolla (Dec 31, 2009)

ironman84 said:


> I have no friends that are close with or know some one who works in these Chinese hygetropin hgh factories lol .. But all I can say that I have
> 
> used both dr lins hyges and brown tops hyges from .com.cn both were great.. .very First kit was dr lins and gave me great results and following kits were **** .. No results .. But they checked on the website to be legit.
> 
> ...


Wait what? Rips are back on again arent they?

Someone correct me if I'm out to lunch here, but the impression I got was that late 2013 to mid 2014, the suppliers of hyge's and rips completely stopped production. Whethere they are one in the same, I have no idea, or if they get their "ingredients" from a supplier that had to stop for a while... I dont know... But during that period, if you had a LEGIT HONEST source, you were told what was up... If your source was shady, you got fake product, serial numbers and all. How things are actually run in China is anyones guess I presume, but there was a complete shutdown of product for nearly a solid year. To my knowledge, these sources are back to selling legit gh. I havent actually purchased any since the lab or LABS have starting making actual gh again, so I cant confirm this. The point is, depending on when you bought your gh from China and who you actually got it from, there is a good chance you got fake gh during that period. Someone must know more details than me on this?


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Rips aren't back atm...be 3 months or so.

But the same guy/producer is making ones called The GreyTops which have codes etc and meant to give less bloat than riptropin did.

I've got a few kits coming so ill see how they go


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

ironman84 said:


> I have no friends that are close with or know some one who works in these Chinese hygetropin hgh factories lol .. But all I can say that I have
> 
> used both dr lins hyges and brown tops hyges from .com.cn both were great.. .very First kit was dr lins and gave me great results and following kits were **** .. No results .. But they checked on the website to be legit.
> 
> ...


How you found the greytops mate...I have some coming too


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

GetSuperBig said:


> How you found the greytops mate...I have some coming too


Not had a chance to do them properly due to work and that .. Trainings been **** as well so I had to stop .. But yea I was feeling the sides a lot , numbness in my hands during sleep was bad ... Gona start again soon..


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

ironman84 said:


> Not had a chance to do them properly due to work and that .. Trainings been **** as well so I had to stop .. But yea I was feeling the sides a lot , numbness in my hands during sleep was bad ... Gona start again soon..


Ok mate....you get them off TP?


----------



## ironman84 (May 15, 2011)

Who and what is TP ?? Anyone ?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

ironman84 said:


> I have no friends that are close with or know some one who works in these Chinese hygetropin hgh factories lol .. But all I can say that I have
> 
> used both dr lins hyges and brown tops hyges from .com.cn both were great.. .very First kit was dr lins and gave me great results and following kits were **** .. No results .. But they checked on the website to be legit.
> 
> ...


Probably be the same as most new ones that come on the market ,, good to start with then fade away


----------



## cboozer (Oct 12, 2013)

ive been using thegreytops for over 2 years and there better then any hygetropin ill put mine head to head IGF TEST if in the uk you know what that is? You guys talk about scores of 60ng for 10 iu total BS sorry genos are tested highest at 40s so how is a fu**ing GENERIC yes hygies are generics genos are made by prizer bigger pharmacitical company in the world. thegreytops.com and tp is one i use my sources never used tp prices are higher then i pay. My greys tested 26.5 and 28.2 by labcorp and very acccurate company anything under 0-10is now bunk gh in labcorp system. my accurate way to test hgh is run it for a good 8 weeks and get an IGF test alot better test then an hgh serum. the brown came out from brown tops stopped in 2012 and i scored the best of the brown tops and that right when they got busted so how are they different? Now you got cn which isnt as potent and com.cn which is 30 percent more potent and dr lin ive been told started the com.cn as it was always cn. so hygies were great are they still now no sorry but ive seen so many serum in the states and they test high teens to low 20s best. Maybe im wrong but i never saw the lab result like that it give a baseline now labcorb is 0-10ng you get your blood drawn at a labcorp facuilty and its send out for testing and in 2-3 days bingo your will get an email the fastest way with your serum score. now days any hgh thats generic that consistantly tests mid 20s like thegreytops for over 2 years and sold by someone in the gh busniess for 15 years is a good product. dont trust me try them or bring your igf test and ill show you a real one of thegreytops. No offence but its the most consistant hgh out there everyone knows this i thought, if not then i hope im helping you guys.


----------

